
No, Spooning Isn’t Sexist. The Internet Is Just Broken - tzs
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/11/04/no-spooning-isn-t-sexist-the-internet-is-just-broken.html
======
vezzy-fnord
The problem here is not advertising metrics, though these may be exacerbating
externalities.

The likes of people who write essays on subjects like the sexism of spooning
are operating from a consistent worldview ground in critical theory and
postmodern feminism, which analyze all human relations through the purview of
identity, and reaffirm the sanctity of identity politics. These self-
destructive memes that shoehorn humanity into repressive categories and labels
under the false pretense of deconstructing and delegitimizing them (in fact,
they only protract them and render people subservient to their expectations,
just as intended) have also largely destroyed the feminist movement starting
at the second half of the second wave, which has over the past few years seen
an enormous renaissance.

Where many feminists will claim to be concerned with equity, they in fact
operate under a complex framework of gender and intersectionality with results
anathema to any actual equity or egalitarianism. Why is it the likes of
Christina Hoff Sommers, Wendy McIlroy and Camille Paglia - some of the last
classical feminists concerned with equality are so frequently derided as
"anti-feminists"? Because the movement has long went past any notions of it.

~~~
cafard
You brought this one on yourself: can you explain for me briefly what
"intersectionality" means?

~~~
vezzy-fnord
Intersectionality is a theory where different categories of discrimination
(race, gender, sex, ability, orientation, etc.) are analyzed as having
differing implications on oppression depending on how they cluster, and that
moreover they are interrelated to more fundamental power structures, or
dependent on each other.

In practice, it is used either as a naive adder (if being black carries
disadvantages over being white and being a woman carries disadvantages over
being a man, then it is reasoned being a black woman is even worse than being
a black man - ignoring that stereotypes, incarceration rates and racially
motivated violence have largely been skewed to the latter), or as a _carte
blanche_ to blame all forms of oppression on patriarchy.

~~~
Camillo
I always saw it as more of a political strategy, with the goal of taking
disparate identity groups and aligning them together into/under a single
political umbrella.

